# aprovechar un viejo cdrom, o un viejo autoradio y una fuente



## tukushumi (Ene 23, 2006)

Hola, estaba pensando en reaprovechar un viejo cd rom y una fuente de pc, o un autoradio viejo, con la finalidad de darle una salida reciclada digna. Alguien puede ayudarme?
Gracias


----------



## Guest (Ene 23, 2006)

Hola, puedes montar un reproductor de CD amplificado por el autoradio y alimentados por la fuente de PC, para ello solo debes alimentar la unidad de CD con su cable respectivo, y sacar los 12 voltios para alimentar el autoradio de los cables negro y amarillo. la salida de audio del reproductor la inyectas al autoradio por medio de sus cabezas magnéticas con un  Cassette Adaptador o accedes directamente al preamplificador interno del autoradio.

Saludos.
Fernando.


----------

